

Ask HN: can one post to a blog without opening a browser? - dhbradshaw

Right now I post mostly by email, but sometimes I don't want to open up a browser and wait for Gmail.  Is there a way to a blog directly from the desktop?
======
skowmunk
Out of my reductionist tendencies, I would say - can this question be reduced
to "Can one post to a blog without opening an application?"

If one would like to not open an application (browser) to be able to blog what
would make them like opening another application to be able to blog without
opening the browser?

Unless that alternative application can bring more user friendly utility than
blogging directly through the browser.

I am a web technology neophyte, so wouldnt' know if such a thing exists, but
if there is ONE application (could be desktop a la Ipad or web based) that can
simultaneously post on facebook, twitter, techcrunch, posterous, myspace,
orkut, etc I think it would save a lot of effort to lots of people who like to
post on multiple blogs, etc. If you can save a lot of effort to a lot of
people, you got a product with customers.

If it can have a selectability feature if one wants to post just on one of
these social/blogging entities, still better.

Good luck.

------
colinprince
telnet your.mail.server 25

HELO your.domain

MAIL FROM: you@your.domain

RCPT TO: post@posterous.com

DATA

Subject: Post title

[ press Enter twice ]

body of your post

End it with a single . on a line of its own.

QUIT

------
apotheon
I just started writing my own Weblog-oriented CMS this week, called Lump, and
started using it at blogstrapping.com -- and not only can I post to it without
opening a browser, but there is actually no way to post to it with the browser
at all. I write up an entry using Markdown syntax in a text file, then use scp
to stick the file in a content directory. Lump picks it up automatically.

I don't imagine many people would want to use Lump in its present state of
simplicity, but it certainly shows that it's possible to post to a Weblog
without having to open a browser.

------
bobds
There's various desktop blogging clients you could use.

w.bloggar is one I've used in the past: <http://wbloggar.com/>

and another random one: <http://alchemii.net/bleezer/>

------
jakewalker
On MacOS X, I used to use a program called MarsEdit. See <http://www.red-
sweater.com/marsedit/>

------
baltcode
try google command line tools. <http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/>

example: $ google blogger post --title "foo" "command line posting"

